# fake oyster shells



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm looking for those fake metal oyster shells that have been on a banner add. The add is no longer there so if someone knows where I can find them pass it on to me. 
There the ones used for making oyster rocker-feller.


Thanks.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

http://sosoystershells.com


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

2 cool is going downhill. It took 10 minutes for your answer!


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

wow, thanks 2 coolers....


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

Use a muffin tin. you can put 2 or 3 oysters in each and you don't lose the juice or the flavor.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, just ordered mine.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

lil mambo said:


> Use a muffin tin. you can put 2 or 3 oysters in each and you don't lose the juice or the flavor.


This!!


----------

